# Bonjour Sleep Proxy ou réactivation sur demande????



## sushi13 (19 Novembre 2009)

bon j ai un macbook air première version time capsule et apple tv.
Le macbook connecté en wifi et time capsule et apple tv en ethernet.

Si j ai bien compris, il y aurait une nouvelle fonction avec Snow leopard qui permettrait de lire les fichiers en streaming a partir de la bibliothèque d un mac tout en restant en veille.
 "Pour moi mettre en veille c'est fermer l écran du mac" 
je n'arrive a lire les fichiers en streaming sur apple tv
Quelqu'un a t il réussi et comment avez vous fait?
merci

ps j ai ce lien mais je n y arrive pas

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3774?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## napalmatt (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas essayé, mais a priori, ça ressemble fortement à une sorte de "wake up"  à l'ancienne. Ta Time Capsule réveille ton Mac pour pouvoir accéder aux informations si ce dernier était en veille. Par contre cela ne semble pas fonctionner sur les portables avec l'écran fermé... 

L'article dit cela :
"
En outre, les ordinateurs portables Mac dotés de la fonction de réactivation sur demande activée se réactivent sur demande uniquement sils sont branchés à une source dalimentation et si lécran intégré est ouvert ou si un écran externe est connecté
"

As-tu essayé avec le portable en veille mais écran ouvert ?


----------



## sushi13 (21 Novembre 2009)

Tout d abord je te remercie de m'avoir répondu malgré que tu n aies pas ce type d installation.

Effectivement tu as raison, j'ai activé ma mise en veille automatique a 1min dans "préférence système,économiseur d énergie adaptateur secteur et batterie.
Et j arrive a lire mes fichiers dit en streaming sur l apple tv avec l'écran ouvert sur le mac.

Mais celle ci ne fonctionne pas des que je ferme l écran même si je choisi mise en veille "jamais" et que je ferme l écran. 
En résumé des que la led clignote (écran fermé) coupure du lien entre mac et apple Tv.
c est bien dommage        breffff 

C est déjà pas mal que je puisse mettre le mac en veille 
je te remercie encore


----------



## napalmatt (22 Novembre 2009)

Ils feront peut-être une mise à jour à l'occasion. A vérifier de temps en temps ! 

Bon streaming.


----------

